# Estação MeteoOEIRAS.com - Davis Vantage Pro 2



## fsl (9 Ago 2007 às 12:12)

Moro em Oeiras há 45 anos!...
Tenho a Estaçao Particular da rede WUNDERGROUND com designaçao 
IOEIRAS1, montada em Janeiro pp.
Por enquanto ainda nao tenho site proprio, embora pense nisso...
Sugestoes?


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2007 às 12:53)

*Re: Apresentações*



fsl disse:


> Moro em Oeiras há 45 anos!...
> Tenho a Estaçao Particular da rede WUNDERGROUND com designaçao
> IOEIRAS1, montada em Janeiro pp.
> Por enquanto ainda nao tenho site proprio, embora pense nisso...
> Sugestoes?



Sobre o site próprio, penso que há 2 ou 3 membros de forum que já tem isso.

João Esteves (Portela)
http://jmbresteves.xm.com/Portela.htm

Hotspot (Moita)
http://meteomoita.dyndns.biz

Penso que outro membro também terá a de Abrantes, mas não me recordo qual é.

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/

 Pode ser que algum deles queira dar uma ajuda pois não tenho uma estação desse tipo e não sei bem como são feitas as actualizações das páginas, se com software de origem da estação, se com outro que se tem que adquirir à parte.

Relativamente ao site em si, do que eu sei, tem 3 hipoteses:

1) Como tem um computador e estação sempre ligada à Net, pode usar o seu proprio PC como servidor Web. Mas como a ligação não é com IP fixo, tem que usar os serviços para IP's dinamicos do tipo www.dyndns.biz, www.no-ip.info  e outros, que é o que o Hotspot está a fazer penso eu. 

2) Usar um alojamento gratuito, como por exemplo o proprio fornecedor de acesso à Net (netcabo, Sapo, Clix, etc) geralmente oferece. O software da estação depois acede a esse servidor e coloca lá as paginas actualizações.

3) Registar um dominio/endereço na Net próprio, e contratar o serviço de hosting. Esta solução é a mais cara mas também é a mais personalizada, pode ter o site com o nome que lhe mais aptecer, e hoje em dia os custos disso são bastante reduzidos menal ou anualmente.

Mas como disse, não domino o assunto mas pode ser que algum dos colegas de forum dê aqui uma ajuda.


*PS:* Já agora, como disse no tópico das apresentações, uso bastante a sua estação e reparei que ela desde há uns tempos não aparece se eu pesquisar no WUnderrground por Portugal ou por Oeiras. Só consigo aceder a ela porque já tinha o endereço guardado no meus favoritos. Será que tem tudo bem configurado no WUnderground em termos de localização ?


----------



## HotSpot (9 Ago 2007 às 13:46)

*Re: Apresentações*



fsl disse:


> Moro em Oeiras há 45 anos!...
> Tenho a Estaçao Particular da rede WUNDERGROUND com designaçao
> IOEIRAS1, montada em Janeiro pp.
> Por enquanto ainda nao tenho site proprio, embora pense nisso...
> Sugestoes?



Bem vindo!!!

O site da minha estação está feito em linguagem PHP e Javascript. Está a dar um trabalho que nem imaginam.

O software que uso é o Weather Display. É o mais completo em "tags" e que permite colocar informação mais variada num site.

A elaboração do site depende do software que se utilize. Quanto à disponibilização o Vince já disse tudo. No meu é utilizado um DDNS e o pc que está ligado à estação é um "Faz tudo". Recolhe dados, trata e é também o webserver.

Qualquer dúvida estou disponivel para ajudar.


----------



## fsl (9 Ago 2007 às 18:13)

*Re: Apresentações*



Vince disse:


> Sobre o site próprio, penso que há 2 ou 3 membros de forum que já tem isso.
> 
> João Esteves (Portela)
> http://jmbresteves.xm.com/Portela.htm
> ...



Quanto ao site, estou a criar uma homepage na ONI, que será o primeiro passo.Mas lentamente...
Quanto au acesso à Estaçao , ou será directamente por:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IOEIRAS1
ou
ir wunderground, Portugal, Lisbon e nesta pagina, na parte inferior, estao
as Estaçoes Particulares da area.

Os dados da Estaçao tambem sao difundidos pela rede METEOCLIMAC
http://maps.meteoclimatic.com/sdata.php?station_id=PTSUR1200000002780A


----------



## rozzo (10 Ago 2007 às 13:43)

*Re: Apresentações*



fsl disse:


> Moro em Oeiras há 45 anos!...
> Tenho a Estaçao Particular da rede WUNDERGROUND com designaçao
> IOEIRAS1, montada em Janeiro pp.
> Por enquanto ainda nao tenho site proprio, embora pense nisso...
> Sugestoes?



ena, ha meses que "discutimos" os dados da tua estaçao  
particularmente eu e o Vince que somos de Oeiras! 
por acaso tinha bastante curiosidade em saber a localizaçao exacta!
Pelo mapa hibrido do wunderground parece bastante proxima de minha casa, mas olhando para outras estaçoes a exactidao nao é assim TAO precisa naquele mapa! 
era mesmo a curiosidade de saber onde esta, e as condiçoes em que ta, ja que houve algumas duvidas ou discordancias em relaçao a algumas situaçoes particulares


----------



## fsl (10 Ago 2007 às 18:34)

*Re: Apresentações*



rozzo disse:


> ena, ha meses que "discutimos" os dados da tua estaçao
> particularmente eu e o Vince que somos de Oeiras!
> por acaso tinha bastante curiosidade em saber a localizaçao exacta!
> Pelo mapa hibrido do wunderground parece bastante proxima de minha casa, mas olhando para outras estaçoes a exactidao nao é assim TAO precisa naquele mapa!
> era mesmo a curiosidade de saber onde esta, e as condiçoes em que ta, ja que houve algumas duvidas ou discordancias em relaçao a algumas situaçoes particulares





A Estaçao está na Rua Camilo C. Branco , proximo da Igreja de Nova Oeiras e do Centro da Juventude.


Estive a ver o vosso dialogo sobre os dados apresentados pela minha Estaçao, e tenho a dizer o seguinte:
Há erros provocados pela localizaçao, nomeadamente o vento, quer na direcçao, quer na intensidade; raramente "sopra" de NE devido à existencia de obstaculos; normalmente a intensidade apresentada é inferior à real , por estar situada numa area "protegida dos ventos".
Quanto à TEMP, os erros que às vezes apresenta: aumento da TEMP max nos dias de Sol durante o Inverno e parte da Primavera e do Outono, resultam da extrutura da propria estaçao, pois com Sol intenso e "baixo", o sensor da temp nao fica suficientemente protegido.
Sao os erros que eu noto, no entanto, tratando-se duma Estaçao Particular, poderemos considera-la com fiabilidade aceitavel.
Gostaria de receber comentarios sobre este assunto.


----------



## GranNevada (10 Ago 2007 às 21:09)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



> pois com Sol intenso e "baixo", o sensor da temp nao fica suficientemente protegido.



Olá .

Então o sensor não está protejido por um abrigo , ie , dentro de um abrigo ?
Se assim não for diz adeus à fiabilidade ...


----------



## GranNevada (10 Ago 2007 às 21:12)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



> nomeadamente o vento, quer na direcçao, quer na intensidade; raramente "sopra" de NE devido à existencia de obstaculos; normalmente a intensidade apresentada é inferior à real , por estar situada numa area "protegida dos ventos".



Olá de novo .

Pelo que percebi , o anemómetro não está devidamente exposto aos ventos o que leva a erros grosseiros . Idealmente , e já sei que nem todos possuímos o espaço adequado , o anemómetro deveria estar a 10 metros do solo e livre de qualquer tipo de obstáculos . Se assim não for as medições de pouco servem .
Cumprimentos


----------



## fsl (10 Ago 2007 às 21:30)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

1_ Numa zona urbana é dificil nao haver obstaculos.
2_ Quanto à protecçao do sensor, é um problema de concepçao do aparelho. O modelo "plus" como tem mais aneis, o problema fica atenuado.
Eu sei que há utilizadores que montam a estaçao à sombra para evitar o problema. Resta a questao do painel foto-voltaico!...


----------



## GranNevada (10 Ago 2007 às 21:35)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Claro que o painel solar tem de ficar ao Sol 
Quanto ao sensor de temp. , tem abrigo , ou não ?
Sabes que isto das estações , e eu tenho uma , é o diabo ... há sempre problemas na sua localização .
O ideal seria todos termos um jardinzito suficientemente grande , não era ? 
Olha , a minha , à falta de melhor , está no telhado . Não tenho problemas nenhuns de obstáculos e o sensor está num abrigo aspirado . Tenho comparado as minhas medições com a estação do Fujacal , do IM , e os valores são muito idênticos . Não é a localização IDEAL , mas é o melhor que se pode arranjar ...
Boas medições


----------



## fsl (10 Ago 2007 às 21:48)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Na Davis Vantage Pro2,a que eu tenho , os sensores estao por baixo do balde do pluviometro, só protegidos por 4 0u 5 aneis relativamente compactos. Nao há qualquer abrigo.


----------



## GranNevada (10 Ago 2007 às 21:56)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

Isso é que é o abrigo , e bem bom , por sinal .
Bem , parece que temos estações iguais ...


----------



## rozzo (11 Ago 2007 às 13:14)

*Re: Apresentações*



fsl disse:


> A Estaçao está na Rua Camilo C. Branco , proximo da Igreja de Nova Oeiras e do Centro da Juventude.
> 
> 
> Estive a ver o vosso dialogo sobre os dados apresentados pela minha Estaçao, e tenho a dizer o seguinte:
> ...




vai exactamente de acordo ao que pensava 
quadrantes do vento tapado, portanto vento nao mt fiavel.
temperaturas bastante fiaveis, tanto em minimas, como em dias sem mt sol, ou dias com vento de direcçao que nao teja impedida. 
e maximas sobrestimadas em dias onde o vento é importante e a estaçao fica protegida dele, portanto mede valores reais onde esta, mas que naturalmente sao algo superiores a realidade envolvente.. nota-se particularmente em dias de inverno, pois as maximas sao mais homogeneas nessa altura, e a tua estaçao tende a apresentar valores superiores as outras.. no verao é mais dificil discernir, pois o contraste litoral ja por si implica mt mais variaçoes, e pequenas brisas, mudanças de direcçao do vento, etc etc, influem mt.. dai é mais dificil isolar neste tipo de dias, qd esta a haver 1 adulteraçao ou nao da realidade pela localizaçao da estaçao

de qq forma, exceptuando este caso, que so poderias resolver com algum tipo de alteraçao na colocaçao, eu acho a estaçao bastante fiavel em basicamente todos os outros


----------



## rozzo (11 Ago 2007 às 13:17)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

ja agora, tem ventilaçao? 
se nao, basicamente o problema das maximas deve tar explicado..
o do vento é obvio. localizaçao.. claro que pondo o sensor no telhado, corrigias problema do vento, e passavas a aldrabar a temperatura.. e a meu ver é mais interessante saber a distribuiçao da temperatura em varias estaçoes para ver os microclimas, que o vento..que é mais "geral".. alias.. aqui em Oeiras.. facil.. ventoso como sabemos!


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2007 às 13:29)

*Re: Apresentações*



rozzo disse:


> de qq forma, exceptuando este caso, que so poderias resolver com algum tipo de alteraçao na colocaçao, eu acho a estaçao bastante fiavel em basicamente todos os outros



È a minha opinião também. E afinal quantas estações terão mesmo condições perfeitas ? 

Li com bastante interesse toda esta troca de comentários


----------



## fsl (11 Ago 2007 às 14:48)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



rozzo disse:


> ja agora, tem ventilaçao?
> se nao, basicamente o problema das maximas deve tar explicado..
> o do vento é obvio. localizaçao.. claro que pondo o sensor no telhado, corrigias problema do vento, e passavas a aldrabar a temperatura.. e a meu ver é mais interessante saber a distribuiçao da temperatura em varias estaçoes para ver os microclimas, que o vento..que é mais "geral".. alias.. aqui em Oeiras.. facil.. ventoso como sabemos!





Quanto à ventilaçao, é total, pois nao tem qualquer protecçao.
Nao sei pôr aqui a foto da Estaçao, mas para a ver, aconselho ir à "GALERIA",pois pus lá uma.
Quanto à distorsao da TEMP, ela nao acontece no Verao,pois o angulo de incidencia dos raios solares aproxima-se da prependicular, nao atingindo directamente o sensor devido aos aneis de protecçao. Esta  é menor no Inverno, pois o Sol , estando mais "baixo",permite uma certa radiaçao directa do sensor.


----------



## rozzo (11 Ago 2007 às 15:07)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



fsl disse:


> Quanto à ventilaçao, é total, pois nao tem qualquer protecçao.
> Nao sei pôr aqui a foto da Estaçao, mas para a ver, aconselho ir à "GALERIA",pois pus lá uma.
> Quanto à distorsao da TEMP, ela nao acontece no Verao,pois o angulo de incidencia dos raios solares aproxima-se da prependicular, nao atingindo directamente o sensor devido aos aneis de protecçao. Esta  é menor no Inverno, pois o Sol , estando mais "baixo",permite uma certa radiaçao directa do sensor.



ja vi a foto, nao se percebe é a envolvencia!
a que alturas tao o anemometro e os sensores de temperatura +-?


----------



## fsl (11 Ago 2007 às 21:25)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



rozzo disse:


> ja vi a foto, nao se percebe é a envolvencia!
> a que alturas tao o anemometro e os sensores de temperatura +-?



O anemometro está a 3m do solo (relva). O termometro a 2,5m. 
Notar que a  Estaçao dista da rua 1,2m e esta está 1m acima da base da Estaçao.


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2007 às 12:27)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



GranNevada disse:


> O termómetro deveria estar a 1,5 m. do solo e o anemómetro a 10 m. .



por o anemometro a 10m devera ser dificil na estaçao caseira nE? 
agora baixar o termometro para pelo menos os 2m já era uma ligeira melhoria 
embora se a estaçao está num sitio um pouco "tapado", baixa-lo demais tb poderia fazer com que ficasse demasiado isolado das reais condiçoes fora do jardim onde está posto.. entre 1,5 e 2,5 nao ha de haver grande diferença.. eu ca optava pelo meio, lá é que está a virtude


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2007 às 12:29)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

já agora, relativamente a ter sido dito que no verao em dias de sol nao sobrestima, continuo a nao acreditar mt nisso, pelo menos a horas em que o sol nao ta mt alto, por exemplo como agora ainda de manha, pois nao acredito assim muito que aqui em oeiras, com este vento fresco, a temperatura ande 2 ou 3 graus acima de todas as estaçoes da regiao de lisboa..   mas posso tar enganado e termos 1 micro clima especial


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Ago 2007 às 12:41)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



rozzo disse:


> já agora, relativamente a ter sido dito que no verao em dias de sol nao sobrestima, continuo a nao acreditar mt nisso, pelo menos a horas em que o sol nao ta mt alto, por exemplo como agora ainda de manha, pois nao acredito assim muito que aqui em oeiras, com este vento fresco, a temperatura ande 2 ou 3 graus acima de todas as estaçoes da regiao de lisboa..   mas posso tar enganado e termos 1 micro clima especial



Se se tratar do período da manhã, é possível. Penso que Lisboa tem noites um pouco mais frescas que Oeiras, pelo simples facto de Oeiras estar sobre uma maior influência da brisa marítima, que ameniza as temperaturas, tanto a mínima como a máxima.
Claro que isto é apenas uma opinião.


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2007 às 16:03)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Se se tratar do período da manhã, é possível. Penso que Lisboa tem noites um pouco mais frescas que Oeiras, pelo simples facto de Oeiras estar sobre uma maior influência da brisa marítima, que ameniza as temperaturas, tanto a mínima como a máxima.
> Claro que isto é apenas uma opinião.



nao sei.. acho que depende mt das condiçoes.. 
No verao, em tempo quente, noites quentes, oeiras tem certamente minimas mais baixas pelo fresco do mar, que nao chega a lx, e fica na "ilha de calor" ainda para mais.. 
em noites de verao normais, ventosas, é ela por ela.. em noites calmas acho provavel e ate pelo que vejo da estaçao do nosso colega de forum, que oeiras talvez tb seja mais fresco.. 

em inverno, mais 1 vez em noites com vento é ela por ela! nas outras, de tempo frio e calmo, acho que varia mt simplesmente da direcçao do vento e de pequenas brisas locais.. a partida por tar junto ao mar seria de esperar sempre mais ameno, mas parece-me que ha bastantes dias com condiçoes particulares em que arrefece mais aqui, aquecendo logo mais durante o dia tambem. noto mt isso em dias que venho de lisboa ao inicio da noite no inverno, e qd aqui chego, ao contrario de lisboa onde ha sempre 1 brisa, aqui ta o ar parado e a arrefecer mais, pelo menos ao inicio da noite.. e depois lisboa tem mt mais influencia urbana, acho que os "tempos de resposta" tanto a aquecer como arrefecer tendem a ser mais lentos no inverno.. é mt vulgar em tempo frio com sol, em lisboa as 12h ainda estarem valores mt baixos e so aquecer mais para a tarde, enqto em zonas menos urbanas isto nao acontece mt assim.. acho eu! 

mas tb la esta.. estamos a comparar estaçoes nao mt comparaveis.. e alem disso a localizaçao qd tamos a falar de extremos, nomeadamente minimos é fulcral.. eu aqui no inverno a noite numa noite calma, se andar 500m de minha casa para perto da estaçao, ate mais perto do mar, mas quase no vale da ribeira, a temperatura desce certamente uns 2/3º.. por isso é um pouco dificil analisar com mta correcçao!


----------



## fsl (12 Ago 2007 às 16:53)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



rozzo disse:


> já agora, relativamente a ter sido dito que no verao em dias de sol nao sobrestima, continuo a nao acreditar mt nisso, pelo menos a horas em que o sol nao ta mt alto, por exemplo como agora ainda de manha, pois nao acredito assim muito que aqui em oeiras, com este vento fresco, a temperatura ande 2 ou 3 graus acima de todas as estaçoes da regiao de lisboa..   mas posso tar enganado e termos 1 micro clima especial



Quanto à distorsao nao existir no Verao, é devido ao facto de a Estaçao estar à sombra, quer de manhã quer à tarde , devido à existencia de predios altos a nascente e a poente .
No Inverno como o Sol se "movimenta" em azimutes mais a Sul, o periodo diurno de exposiçao solar é maior.

Nota: estou fora de casa, pelo que nao acompanharei o Forum nas proximas horas


----------



## rozzo (12 Ago 2007 às 17:36)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*

nao é que no meu caminho para casa olho para o lado e vejo 1 vivenda com a TAO FALADA ESTAÇAO DE OEIRAS?
pronto esta desvendado o misterio, agora vendo com os olhos (apesar de nao ser nenhum expert) acho que ja posso opinar melhor sobre a relevancia dos dados que da

-quanto ao vento nao ha mesmo muito a dizer, so seriam dados razoaveis se tivesse num ponto bem mais alto. nao so esta mt baixo como tem quadrantes bem tapados..

-na temperatura, apesar de estar acima da altura padrao, eu nao desceria la mt.. pq infelizmente, apesar da zona ser relativamente "verde", aquele quarteirao é dos "menos verdes" e mais "apertados", e o jardim da casa nao parece mt grande! por isso, se o baixasse, iria po-lo quase numa "caixa" entre a casa e o portao de metal, o que acho que iria dar resultados piores. sera?
e sendo ali o quarteirao tao "abrigado" é natural que a zona aqueça um pouco demais (alem do ja explicado problema da incidencia da radiaçao solar) especialmente em dias de pouco vento.. qto as minimas ja nao sei, se calhar por estar tb abrigado pode sobrestimalas mt ligeiramente, mas ai ja estou a especular se calhar  de qq forma, pelo que reparei, parece-me que a excepçao do anemometro, o dono da estaçao a pos realmente mesmo o melhor localizada possivel tendo em conta as condicionantes que tem..

-os dados que sempre vi de la da chuva parecem-me bastante razoaveis! talvez so dias de chuva com vento de E ou NE forte possam subestimar, por ter a casa ali mt perto e proteger da chuva.. nao sei 

tenho dito.. na minha modesta opiniao de amador


----------



## fsl (12 Ago 2007 às 23:28)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



rozzo disse:


> nao é que no meu caminho para casa olho para o lado e vejo 1 vivenda com a TAO FALADA ESTAÇAO DE OEIRAS?
> pronto esta desvendado o misterio, agora vendo com os olhos (apesar de nao ser nenhum expert) acho que ja posso opinar melhor sobre a relevancia dos dados que da
> 
> -quanto ao vento nao ha mesmo muito a dizer, so seriam dados razoaveis se tivesse num ponto bem mais alto. nao so esta mt baixo como tem quadrantes bem tapados..
> ...



Registo com prazer os comentarios. É realmente como diz. E para subir o anemometro , teria de ser muito, pois para ficar totalmente correcto, teria de subir para alem do telhado da casa contigua,o que seria muito complicado.
Conheço os requesitos requeridos para montar uma Estaçao, há ,no entanto, os condicionalismos reais!... A opçao foi montar , com consciencia das limitaçoes. 

Nota: A Estaçao foi-me oferecida como prenda de Natal...


----------



## rozzo (13 Ago 2007 às 01:33)

*Re: As vossas estações meteorológicas*



fsl disse:


> Registo com prazer os comentarios. É realmente como diz. E para subir o anemometro , teria de ser muito, pois para ficar totalmente correcto, teria de subir para alem do telhado da casa contigua,o que seria muito complicado.
> Conheço os requesitos requeridos para montar uma Estaçao, há ,no entanto, os condicionalismos reais!... A opçao foi montar , com consciencia das limitaçoes.
> 
> Nota: A Estaçao foi-me oferecida como prenda de Natal...




sim, como disse, tendo em conta as condicionantes reais, pouco se poderia melhorar 

tb quero 1 prenda de natal dessas!


----------



## fsl (18 Jan 2008 às 21:50)

fsl disse:


> Moro em Oeiras há 45 anos!...
> Tenho a Estaçao Particular da rede WUNDERGROUND com designaçao
> IOEIRAS1, montada em Janeiro pp.
> Por enquanto ainda nao tenho site proprio, embora pense nisso...
> Sugestoes?






Passados cerca de 5 meses, é com grande prazer que estou a informar que já tenho o meu SITE, e que é  [www.MeteoOeiras.com] .
Sem o intenso e entusiastico envolvimento do VINCE, este SITE nunca existiria, pois foi ele que desenvolveu a quase totalidade das tarefas inerentes.
Aproveito o ensejo para lhe manifestar aqui os meus agradecimentos.
E agora consultem o SITE, façam comentarios e sugestões


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2008 às 21:57)

Já tinha visitado o site e gostei.
Parece que já lá está há alguns dias. 

Já agora, no site diz-se que a estação é uma *Davis Vantage Pro* e aqui no fórum diz-se que é uma *Pro 2*.
Qual dos modelos corresponde ao modelo da estação ?
Já agora, qual é o modelo da estação ? *6152* ?

Cumprimentos !


----------



## fsl (18 Jan 2008 às 22:05)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Já tinha visitado o site e gostei.
> Parece que já lá está há alguns dias.
> 
> Já agora, no site diz-se que a estação é uma *Davis Vantage Pro* e aqui no fórum diz-se que é uma *Pro 2*.
> ...



Resposta:
É Pro 2. Modelo 6152 Wireless.


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2008 às 23:14)

Caro Fsl,

Como anteriormente disse, onde moro não tenho possibilidade de ter uma estação, fiz da sua a minha estação, cujos dados consulto todos os dias e que me são muito úteis. Portanto você já me ajuda todos os dias e há bastante tempo.

Para o seu site, foi um prazer retribuir a sua ajuda, pois nesta comunidade há várias coisas que por vezes até me comovem um pouco. É lindo de se ver a juventude que há por aqui, a divertir-se mas também a discutir coisas sérias. Podiam estar em milhões de outros sitios a falar dos Morangos com Açucar e derivados, mas estão aqui a falar de meteorologia e ciência. 

E é também lindo o empenho e a força com que você nos seus lindos 75 anos mantem uma estação online sem ter medo de enfrentar com enorme vontade todo o arsenal  tecnológico que tudo isto envolve. Pois eu todos os dias lido com pessoas com metade da sua idade e que desistem só de ver um rato de computador.

É por isso um dia interessante nesta comunidade, em que temos um membro a fazer 14 anos anos (parábens Gilmet) e temos outro membro com 75 anos a divulgar publicamente o seu novo site. São pequenos pormenores de que todos nós aqui nos devemos orgulhar


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2008 às 23:38)

Gostei do site, penso que está muito completo. Este vai ter uma grande utilidade para mim, porque gosto de saber as condições meteorologicas da minha terra, agora que estou longe... Parabéns


----------



## fsl (19 Jan 2008 às 00:07)

MSantos disse:


> Gostei do site, penso que está muito completo. Este vai ter uma grande utilidade para mim, porque gosto de saber as condições meteorologicas da minha terra, agora que estou longe... Parabéns




Obrigado. 
Embora nao pretenda cair numa troca de galhardetes, quero agradecer ao VINCE as consideraçoes agradaveis, mas a verdade é que o seu envolvimento foi determinante.


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2008 às 00:11)

Só me resta repetir o que disse o Vince porque realmente é digno de registo a sua dedicação e vontade de partilhar informação. Muitos parabéns pelo novo site


----------



## fsl (19 Jan 2008 às 00:19)

Minho disse:


> Só me resta repetir o que disse o Vince porque realmente é digno de registo a sua dedicação e vontade de partilhar informação. Muitos parabéns pelo novo site



Muito obrigado. 
Sobre a melhoria da fiabilidade da INF, assunto de já tratámos, qualquer dia volto a contactá-lo para discorrermos sobre a questao.


----------



## rozzo (19 Jan 2008 às 02:03)

ena, agora além da estação aqui ao lado do colega de forum fsl, há uma outra estação aqui na zona, perto de barcarena, que até tem webcam no wunderground! estou curioso para saber se é alguem aqui do forum que a tem? 
que bela cobertura da zona


----------



## rozzo (20 Jan 2008 às 01:13)

Vince disse:


> É isso, o Hotspot há dias já me tinha dito que apareceu uma nova no condomínio do Golf a leste do Tagus Park. Assim já são três online, contando com a La Crosse WS2300 do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Oeiras instalada no Observatório Ambiental de Teledetecção e Comunicações Aerospaciais. Esta nova tem é que calibrar a pressão
> 
> MeteoOeiras.com
> AMRAD
> IOEIRASB2



ena, nao sabia dessa da protecçao civil, que espectaculo!  aquilo fica exactamente onde? nao tou bem a ver..
sempre sonhei ter cobertura meteorologica da zona, e agora voila! fantastico! 

a nova é interessante ate o local, fica ali ja mais longe do mar, e ainda para mais perto dum vale duma ribeira, tou mt curioso para ir vendo os dados comparados aqui com mais perto do mar!
realmente a pressao ta descalibrada, e ainda nao percebi mt bem a frequencia dos valores de temperatura, pq aparecem repetidos varias vezes, ate o grafico tem um ar meio "quadrado"

bem, agora tive a ver a da protecção civil, nao me parece mt fiavel ao nivel de temperatura.. 
portanto fio-me na do fsl 

eu tenho aqui uma oregon em casa, mas nao permite passar dados para pc.. e de qq forma, morando aqui no predio cercado por outros, os dados sao fraquitos. com o sensor a janela, durante o dia, com algum vento os dados sao praticamente iguais a decima a estaçao do fsl, mas durante a noite aqui naturalmente no meio dos predios e mais longe do chao, tenho sempre minimas uns 2º mais altas..


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2008 às 11:10)

Parabens pelo site FSL 

Isto é o que queremos todos, mais sites pessoais, mais estações, vá pessoal mãos à obra.

Em termos de estações por cidade, acho que melhor só Bragança que parece ter um batalhão delas.

Na minha zona, a minha estação e a do lsalvador (Alhos-Vedros a 4 km da minha) vão fazendo as despesas da casa 

p.s. Não conseguem contactar com o proprietario da outra estação de Oeiras pra ele a colocar no wunderground?


----------



## fsl (21 Jan 2008 às 12:38)

HotSpot disse:


> Parabens pelo site FSL
> 
> Isto é o que queremos todos, mais sites pessoais, mais estações, vá pessoal mãos à obra.
> 
> ...




Obrigado pelos parabens.
O seu SITE desde há muito que é consulta obrigatoria. Especialmente o MESOMAP, a que infelizmente, ultimamente, tenho tido dificuldade em aceder.
A sua localizaçao tambem parece excelente. Nessa questao tenho algumas limitaçoes que vou tentar minimizar.


----------



## rozzo (21 Jan 2008 às 12:52)

HotSpot disse:


> Parabens pelo site FSL
> 
> Isto é o que queremos todos, mais sites pessoais, mais estações, vá pessoal mãos à obra.
> 
> ...





para já parece-me incognito o proprietario 
mas era importante descobri-lo para ele partilhar imagens e condiçoes da sua estaçao!


----------



## fsl (1 Mar 2008 às 22:04)

Este "post" destina-se a informar todos os Membros, sobre a melhoria da INFORMAÇÂO da minha Estaçao.
Efectivamente mudei o Anemometro para o telhado, tendo ficado 3,5mts acima do mesmo, e a 12mts do solo. Agora já tenho informaçao credivel do Vento!
Para melhorar a informaçao da TEMP, adquiri uma FAN para aumentar a ventilaçao, e montei-a com a ajuda do ROZZO,o que aqui lhe agradeço.
Agradeço tambem ao VINCE pelas sugestoes que envolveram estas alteraçoes.
Agora só peço a todos para consultarem os dados da Estaçao, e fazerem os reparos que acharem convenientes.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2008 às 22:43)

fsl disse:


> Este "post" destina-se a informar todos os Membros, sobre a melhoria da INFORMAÇÂO da minha Estaçao.
> Efectivamente mudei o Anemometro para o telhado, tendo ficado 3,5mts acima do mesmo, e a 12mts do solo. Agora já tenho informaçao credivel do Vento!
> Para melhorar a informaçao da TEMP, adquiri uma FAN para aumentar a ventilaçao, e montei-a com a ajuda do ROZZO,o que aqui lhe agradeço.
> Agradeço tambem ao VINCE pelas sugestoes que envolveram estas alteraçoes.
> Agora só peço a todos para consultarem os dados da Estaçao, e fazerem os reparos que acharem convenientes.



Parabéns pelas alterações ! 
É bom ver que a cobertura territorial de estações meteorológicas particulares é cada vez maior e feita com mais qualidade.


----------



## Minho (1 Mar 2008 às 23:53)

Parabéns pelas novas melhorias, as estações amadoras portuguesas cada vez mais profissionais 

Só uma pergunta, a ventoinha de ventilação é a da Davis ou fizeste uma adaptação?


----------



## fsl (2 Mar 2008 às 00:18)

Minho disse:


> Parabéns pelas novas melhorias, as estações amadoras portuguesas cada vez mais profissionais
> 
> Só uma pergunta, a ventoinha de ventilação é a da Davis ou fizeste uma adaptação?




Resposta: É a "Day Time Fan" da Davis.


----------



## rozzo (2 Mar 2008 às 13:23)

tive o maior prazer em ajudar na montagem da FAN, e em puder ajudar a tornar os dados da estação mais fiáveis
eu antes obviamente pela localização do anemómetro não ligava aos dados de vento, e quanto a temperatura, achava-os bastante razoáveis, mas desconfiava de um exagero das máximas em dias de sol e em especial pela manhã.
agora com estas alterações está óptimo dentro das condicionantes impossíveis de alterar, portanto: urbanização, estradas de alcatrão, etc, o normal.
Mas pelo que vejo, e pelas condições a que estão colocados os instrumentos e pelo uso da ventilação no período diurno, acho desde já que os dados estarão mesmo muito bons e muito próximos da "realidade em condições de mediação ideal". Acho que há nítida melhoria no tal problema das máximas, que agora com a chegada de dias mais longos e quentes se vai confirmar, mas parece-me que certamente os dados serão muito melhores. E o vento.. nem se fala! Óptimo agora, ainda agora vi o gráfico e já está a mostrar a típica rotação para SW com aparecimento da brisa pela hora de almoço aqui em dias quentinhos de sol. Inclundo a óptima concordância entre a forma do gráfico da temperatura e do gráfico da direcção do vento, em plena concordância !
Portanto, estação bastante fiável agora a meu ver, e muitos parabens ao FSL pela aplicação e dedicação à estação que tem em casa!


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2008 às 14:51)

Estou sem palavras... 

Mas apesar de todo este diálogo ter acontecido antes do meu registo aqui no forum, e até mesmo a mensagem do Vince a quando o aniversário do pequeno Gilmet me ter passado ao lado, não deixo de subescrever o seguinte (dito pelo Vince):



> E é também lindo o empenho e a força com que você nos seus lindos 75 anos mantem uma estação online sem ter medo de enfrentar com enorme vontade todo o arsenal tecnológico que tudo isto envolve. Pois eu todos os dias lido com pessoas com metade da sua idade e que desistem só de ver um rato de computador.



É de louvar o empenho de todos. Pergunto-me se os profissionais meteorológicos terão tanta dedicação no seu trabalho quanto alguns membros ("meteorologistas amadores") do forum?!

Num futuro não muito longuinquo (espero), saberei a quem recorrer, para também eu poder partilhar convosco dados meteorológicos com grande precisão meteorológica


----------



## HotSpot (3 Mar 2008 às 10:33)

Muito bem!!!

Agora sim FSL uma Davis a mostrar o que vale 

Umas fotos actualizadas da instalação aqui no forum também era uma boa ideia. 

E vamos lá buscar a "estrelinha" a nuestros hermanos.

Bom trabalho FSL e um obrigado de todos pela sua dedicação.


----------



## fsl (3 Mar 2008 às 21:56)

HotSpot disse:


> Muito bem!!!
> 
> Agora sim FSL uma Davis a mostrar o que vale
> 
> ...





Obrigado pelos seus comentarios.
Agora até consigo ter os valores mais altos de VENTO da Grande Lisboa! É que Oeiras é uma zona muito ventosa.
Quanto às fotos, qualquer dia vou ver se as tiro .


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2008 às 12:31)

Alguém me consegue dizer a que altura a estação está do telhado, se é que está instalada por cima do telhado?


Obrigado.


----------



## fsl (21 Mar 2008 às 22:23)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Alguém me consegue dizer a que altura a estação está do telhado, se é que está instalada por cima do telhado?
> 
> 
> Obrigado.




Só agora pude vir ao Forum, essa a explicaçao para o atraso nesta minha resposta:
 A Estaçao, excluindo o Anemómetro, está montada no jardim a cerca de 2,5m do solo;
O Anemómetro está montado num martro  no telhado, a 3.5m deste. Há um cabo de cerca de 20m ligando o Anemómetro à Estaçao.
Espero que a explicaçao tenha sido suficiente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2008 às 23:21)

fsl disse:


> Só agora pude vir ao Forum, essa a explicaçao para o atraso nesta minha resposta:
> A Estaçao, excluindo o Anemómetro, está montada no jardim a cerca de 2,5m do solo;
> O Anemómetro está montado num martro  no telhado, a 3.5m deste. Há um cabo de cerca de 20m ligando o Anemómetro à Estaçao.
> Espero que a explicaçao tenha sido suficiente.



A sua resposta foi bastante esclarecedora.
Antigamente, tinha a ideia de que a sua estação estava instalada no telhado.
Já agora, o jardim é aberto e permite uma grande circulação de ar ou «aprisiona» calor?


----------



## fsl (21 Mar 2008 às 23:53)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A sua resposta foi bastante esclarecedora.
> Antigamente, tinha a ideia de que a sua estação estava instalada no telhado.
> Já agora, o jardim é aberto e permite uma grande circulação de ar ou «aprisiona» calor?



O jardim é pequeno e nao permite uma grande circulaçao de ar, daí a decisao de ter subido a Estaçao para 2,5m, e ultrapassar a vedaçao em cerca de 1m. Mesmo assim resolvi instalar uma FAN para aumentar a ventilaçao. Agora parece-me os valores da TEMP que apresenta, estarão muito proximos da realidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2008 às 23:58)

fsl disse:


> O jardim é pequeno e nao permite uma grande circulaçao de ar, daí a decisao de ter subido a Estaçao para 2,5m, e ultrapassar a vedaçao em cerca de 1m. Mesmo assim resolvi instalar uma FAN para aumentar a ventilaçao. Agora parece-me os valores da TEMP que apresenta, estarão muito proximos da realidade.



Obrigado pela resposta.
Sim, tenho reparado e os valores das máximas andam bastante mais reduzidos do que em tempos anteriores.
O ventilador é muito útil nessas situações de isolamento da circulação de ar.
Os valores de vento estão muito acima dos que anteriormente eram mostrados, o que é óptimo e faz notar a mudança de localização/altura do anemómetro.
A colocação a 2,5m do solo também parece ser bastante positiva, já que o calor irradiado pelo mesmo não irá chegar com tanta intensidade à estação.


----------



## fsl (13 Out 2009 às 22:27)

*Estação METEOOEIRAS*

Após alguns dias de inoperacionalidade, informo que retomou hoje às 2100 a emissão normal de dados. 
A origem da interrupção de funcionamento teve a ver com a instalação da ultima versão  do WeatherLink (5.9.0).
FSL


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2009 às 23:22)

*Re: Estação METEOOEIRAS*



fsl disse:


> Após alguns dias de inoperacionalidade, informo que retomou hoje às 2100 a emissão normal de dados.
> A origem da interrupção de funcionamento teve a ver com a instalação da ultima versão  do WeatherLink (5.9.0).
> FSL



Boa noticia

Sou um visitante diário do MeteoOeiras e felizmente já esta outra vez operacional


----------



## meteo (14 Out 2009 às 01:05)

*Re: Estação METEOOEIRAS*

Para mim que não tenho estação e pela optima qualidade do MeteoOeiras,sem dúvida uma excelente notícia 
Dia sim,dia sim, visito o MeteoOeiras.


----------



## fsl (14 Out 2009 às 01:22)

*Re: Estação METEOOEIRAS*

*Lamento informar mas a Estação voltou a ficar inoperativa a partir das 2330.com a mesma anomalia.Vamos tentar resolver...
FSL*


----------



## fsl (28 Out 2009 às 00:06)

*Finalmente consegui voltar a usar a versão 5.7 do WeatherLink, e tudo voltou a funcionar bem, incluindo a ligação à rede Wunderground.*


----------



## fsl (29 Jan 2010 às 17:09)

*Após substituição do Sensor TEMP/HUM, a Estação voltou a estar operativa
FSL*


----------



## fsl (10 Out 2010 às 12:43)

*Embora tenha limpado o Tank do Pluviometro há cerca de 3 meses, com o vento forte da última sexta-feira, ficou quase entupido com lixo vegetal, dando origem a grandes erros na apresentação dos dados.
Sugiro assim que se verifique e limpe frequentemente,especialmente nas Estaçoes localizadas proximo de arvores ou arbustos.

FSL *


----------

